# Huge Secret!! Great Valentines Day



## zoey829 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like to introduce.......

Lucky Four Skippa Ultimate Dream

She is in foal to world champion stallion Little Kings Black Velvet for what shall be another exceptional foal! Futurity nominated.

Not to mention several of her foals shown and done well, and not too shaby of a show record herself!!!

Thanks for waiting and look for pics when she arrives






Thanks to Rebecca from Larkstone Miniatures


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 14, 2011)

Hurry, I love secrets!!!!!!!!



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh and its huge!!! Once the UPS delivers my check I can spill the beans!!! This a "Dream"


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 14, 2011)

_Yahoo..... _


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I know


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 14, 2011)

waiting, lol


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2011)

I know too!


----------



## O So (Feb 14, 2011)

I think I figured it out! LOL


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 14, 2011)

tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 15, 2011)

I know.............


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 15, 2011)

We are waiting!


----------



## LAminiatures (Feb 15, 2011)

Well it cant be a mini.......................UPS doesn't ship animals.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 15, 2011)

hehee no ups have their limits!


----------



## little lady (Feb 15, 2011)

Waiting.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 15, 2011)

zoey829 said:


> Oh and its huge!!! Once the UPS delivers my check I can spill the beans!!! This a "Dream"


I am waiting too!, I am guessing UPS is delivering a check for a purchase??????


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, UPS is delivering the check so this mare technically isnt mine yet. BUT as soon as she is and the check clears I will be sure to tell you. Another hint- she is in foal to a Little Ruler. OMG that sounds so funny but those of you who know my secret will get the hint!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 15, 2011)

OOOO Can't wait much longer.






























































Ok I need to



LOL


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 15, 2011)

I get it the pun, I just need to go and see if I can figure out who th emare is, LOL,


----------



## minie812 (Feb 15, 2011)

Your Breakin all the rules by doing this to us


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 15, 2011)

Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Huh, Huh, Huh?


----------



## LindaL (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you buying one of Abby's mares???


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nope!! Not sure who Abby is??? Unless that is her name on the sales biard. But I dont think so. Sooon, and you will see how "Lucky" I am to won this special horse


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 15, 2011)

Come on you just can't keep us waiting like this!






Dan.


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I had to "Skip" to the UPS store and mail my check. Soon the seller will get my check. She said as soon as the check arrives and clears I can post


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 15, 2011)

_Yahoo...._


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 15, 2011)

"Skip", "Lucky", "Little Ruler", "Dream" are our hints so far?!???? I have no clue???



Oh and we know it is a horse (mare).

ETA: Ok I think I figured it out!!!!!!!!!!! So HAPPY!!!



:yeah




















Now can't wait for you to tell us for sure!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been on pins and needles all day! Soon I hope! :arg!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 19, 2011)

Did the seller get the check yet? Can you tell us????


----------



## Flaxenacres (Feb 19, 2011)

I know but I cant tell!


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 19, 2011)

You better not tell!! The seller got the check but now it has to clear!!! UGH!!!! Soon though really soon!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll be good, I promise

can't wait till you can share


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 19, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been waiting months for this!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 20, 2011)

NOT Fair..........





Next time --- WIRE FUNDS TO BANK!!!! ----








This tease just is NOT fair........


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry!! And this is HUGE!! It is a big investment for me!! First horse I ever insured!!!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 20, 2011)

_Patience is a virtue.... _


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 20, 2011)

How are we supposed to sleep with all this anticipation???????????


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 22, 2011)

Still waiting


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to admit I am still waiting too....


----------



## K Sera (Feb 23, 2011)

I was thinking about this post myself ... wondering ... glad you brought it up Clementine!


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 23, 2011)

K Sera said:


> I was thinking about this post myself ... wondering ... glad you brought it up Clementine!


Y'ep, same here!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 23, 2011)

I would think if the seller has the payment - they wouldn't mind the purchaser announcing their new horse. After all, its advertisement and marketing for the seller so why would they make you promise to be quiet until funds clear?

Although, I normally send certified funds so maybe I"m just not understanding the "waiting period" of having to keep secrets. I do at least wait until the funds are in the sellers hands, and I always ask permission of course .... but have never been told I could not announce it once the deal was made, nor have I asked any of our clients to keep it a secret for any period of time.

I guess I'm just wondering why its so secretive LOL We're all anxious now to know who's coming to live with you LOL LOL

Everyones been watching this post since the 14th - have you asked if they've even deposited the check yet? some folks hold onto checks and don't get to the bank. Surely its cleared now after a whole week?


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 23, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> I would think if the seller has the payment - they wouldn't mind the purchaser announcing their new horse. After all, its advertisement and marketing for the seller so why would they make you promise to be quiet until funds clear?
> 
> Although, I normally send certified funds so maybe I"m just not understanding the "waiting period" of having to keep secrets. I do at least wait until the funds are in the sellers hands, and I always ask permission of course .... but have never been told I could not announce it once the deal was made, nor have I asked any of our clients to keep it a secret for any period of time.
> 
> ...









YES


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been thinking of everyone!! Sorry for the delay but I have a hold up as to why I cant post. Sorry. It is not because my funds didnt clear!! In fact the check has been deposited. But I cant post until the horse is on her way. Sorry for the delay. Geez! Hang in everyone!! Sorry I opened my mouth too soon! But for reasons I cant disclose and I gave my word



! She will be shipped March 17th!! We are trying for sooner Will keep you posted.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 24, 2011)

_That's alright no apologies needed.... _

_ _

_I respect the fact that your evidently honoring your word when in fact I know that you'd REALLY like to be shouting it from the roof tops. Ha! _


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ohhhh you have no idea



But you the mare so you understand why I am so excited.

But I will tell soon!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pics on first page


----------



## Eagle (Mar 4, 2011)

Today has been a terrible day so it is hard to get excited but I am sure you must be very happy.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations! She is stunning! Is she a sooty buckskin?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well finally! Congratulations, Black Velvet is the most beautiful stallion in the world, can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally!!! Congrats!!! She is simply stunning!


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks!! I cant wait for the foal as well!!! She is really well bred and should produce a knock out!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations! I should have my own Black Velvet baby coming in 2012 so I know how excited you must be!!


----------



## markadoodle (Mar 4, 2011)

FINALLY!

Congrats! She was well worth the wait. And oh Gosh I'm jealous, I love that stallion.

Can't wait for the HOME pictures!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supaspot (Mar 4, 2011)

wow shes beautiful , Congratulations


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 4, 2011)

_You already know how I feel about this particular mare; but I'll say it anyway..... PHENOMENAL!!!_


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW !! Now I can see what all the fuss was about. Congratulations



she is gorgeous !!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 4, 2011)

Big congrats

I love that picture very very pretty





I'll bet your so excited


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 4, 2011)

YEAH!!! The secret's finally out.. it was hard to keep quiet, LOL

She is a truly lovely mare and I agree the foal should really be something else too!

Doesn't this mare have a show record of her own??


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2011)

Very pretty!!! Congratulations




:yeah


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks. I appreciate the support. As some of you know I was nervous to take the plunge. She does have a show record. Just to list a few WORLD FUTURITY CHAMPION,and RESERVE WORLD CHAMPION, and placed in the 10 ten every time

And almost every foal of hers has been shown professionally, and has done very well I really coudnt really go wrong with this mare





And just a minor plus



being bred to Velvet who is a Top Futurity Sire and the sire of Multiple World Champions and multiple World Grand Champions

If this foal is a filly she might not leave the farm


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 4, 2011)

I can see the excitement in your writing. Congratulations, she is lovely. I'm looking forward to pictures of the foal too. Good choice


----------

